# Photos of the new Gargoyle Geckos!



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Just got these handsome boys yesterday from a lady looking to re-home them. From what I gathered, they're about three years old and were originally rescued from a neglectful exotic pet retialer in 2009. Because of this, Tyrion has some calcium issues and what may be a touch of mouth rot from improper care over the last few years. Overall though, they're both stunning boys with chubby bellies and feisty personas! Love them to death already, and will be restoring them to their full health. 

Here is a link to the short news article about the 09 pet rescue. It's crazy, over 20000 animals were saved in this thing, but sadly many others could not be. http://www.dallasnews.com/news/comm...20091215-Up-to-20-000-animals-seized-1379.ece

Tyrion- 40 grams




























Renly-- 45 grams


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

What stunning fellows!

Gosh, you're lucky to have these.. and they're as lucky to have you, it seems.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww they're adorable! <3


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there gorgeous geckos o.o thats an insane pet rescue though


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Aus said:


> What stunning fellows!
> 
> Gosh, you're lucky to have these.. and they're as lucky to have you, it seems.


I feel so blessed to have the chance to work with these guys, I hope to do right by them. 



thekinetic said:


> Aww they're adorable! <3


I know right? I love the little 'horns' on their head. 



betta lover1507 said:


> there gorgeous geckos o.o thats an insane pet rescue though


It was pretty insane! My mom said she remembers seeing it on the news...


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd really like to see some updates on them, if you wouldn't mind posting pics and info now and then? Fascinating little animals.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Are they geckos?


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Aus said:


> I'd really like to see some updates on them, if you wouldn't mind posting pics and info now and then? Fascinating little animals.


Of course! I would love to do that.



xShainax said:


> Are they geckos?


Yes they are.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I want one. :O


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Here are some photos of Renly. Tyrion won't be getting an outside photoshoot just yet, as he isn't quite as enthused about being handled.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

*Dies from cuteness overload*


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

Amazing little guys! In the second pic he looks like he's smiling! :-D


----------



## KHarris89 (Jul 10, 2012)

love those eyes!


----------

